
Drivers are being idiots with Tesla’s new autopilot features - booruguru
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/10/22/drivers-are-being-idiots-with-teslas-new-autopilot-features/
======
Houshalter
I don't understand what the purpose of autopilot is. If you are supposed to
keep your hands on the steering wheel and keep watching the road.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I think it's to collect data. With this beta Tesla can now review all data fed
in when the car was driving itself, what happened when it sensed an emergency
and how frequently a driver had to take over and what factors were there when
the driver took over.

Beyond that it's a "neat" feature but yeah if you have to keep your hands on
the wheel then it's just an awkward and somewhat useless feature.

------
BinaryIdiot
This should really be called assisted cruise / piloting or something.
Autopilot implies far more automation than what the car is currently capable
of which is simply going to lead to more people taking stupid risks.

Some sort of crash / tragedy seems inevitable at this point based from all the
videos on youTube.

~~~
Houshalter
I believe it's officially called "auto-steer". I don't think Tesla calls it
autopilot.

